# hii need some information regarding PCC (from hyderabad india)



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

hi iam frm hyderabad.. as a part of the process we need to submit PCC aswell along with our visa application form at the consulate.. inorder get the pcc i refered to the local police web site :_ 

Documents Required

under the section APPLYING FRM INDIA.. point 8

it says " 8. No objection certificate from the Head of the Department/Employer, if the applicant is an employee."

is this noc mandatory? any one frm hyderabad got their pcc??? if so how did u do tht n did u submitted noc frm employer??? help pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Thanks in ADVANCE


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

killerkrish said:


> hi iam frm hyderabad.. as a part of the process we need to submit PCC aswell along with our visa application form at the consulate.. inorder get the pcc i refered to the local police web site :_
> 
> Documents Required
> 
> ...


Even I am in the process of applying for PCC. I have saved the details in Passport website. When I am checking for documents required. it asks if my current address is same as passport address. If not, then I will have to submit two address proofs.

I dont think anything else is required.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ MANJYOT... thanks fr the quick reply bro  so need of NOC frm the employer?? even iam in the same ship... my present address is different than the address mentioned in my passport.. so iam thinking of to apply for a new aadhar card (change the old address to present address) and thn applying fr pcc.. mean while did got memebership docs & written confirmation of critical skills report frm IITPSA??? if yes.. hw long it took to get thm into ur hand??? what is the process if u want iitpsa guys to get them couriered through private service like fedex etc...


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

killerkrish said:


> @ MANJYOT... thanks fr the quick reply bro  so need of NOC frm the employer?? even iam in the same ship... my present address is different than the address mentioned in my passport.. so iam thinking of to apply for a new aadhar card (change the old address to present address) and thn applying fr pcc.. mean while did got memebership docs & written confirmation of critical skills report frm IITPSA??? if yes.. hw long it took to get thm into ur hand??? what is the process if u want iitpsa guys to get them couriered through private service like fedex etc...



You can visit this thread, there is very detailed explaination on Medicals and PCC

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-10.html

I am applying for Australia, I just saw one thread on PCC to replied.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------

